# استفسار تنفيذ وحفر الامواج على الالواح بواسطة cnc



## المدني السوري (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
ارغب بتصميم الواح محفورة بواسطة cnc على شكل تموجات متغيرة العرض والعمق كما في الصورة المرفقة .. 
حيث ان الحفر ثابت العرض والعمق سهل نسبيا بواسطة استخدام ball nose bit و v-bit carving toolbath


----------



## أبو عبده (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الكريم لم افهم قصدك هل تريدها ملفات جاهزه ام طريقة عمل الملف


----------



## المدني السوري (4 يناير 2012)

على مبدأ لا تعطني سمكة بل علمني كيف اصطاد ... أريد التعلم من خبرتكم في مجال التصميم لهذه الالواح وان وجدت ملفات جاهزة يمكن ايضا الاستعانة بها فلا مانع من ذلك .. وشكرا جزيلا لردك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (12 فبراير 2012)

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## opmm6_ta (14 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
عملت لك ريليف بناء على الصورة الاولى
يمكن حفره ك 3d
http://www.4shared.com/file/1ztnraOZ/opmm6_ta.html


----------



## im alive (14 فبراير 2012)

انا عملت الاشكال دى قبل كدة يا اخى قولك طريقتى يمكن تكون مش الصحيحة ولكن اعطتنى النتيجة المطلوبة 

انا رسمت خطوط متداخلة وعشوائية بنفس شكل الامواج وقمت بتحولها على برنامج الارت كام واستخدمت البنطتين الذى ذكرتهم واعطونى نتيجة جميلة جدا *ball nose bit و v-bit carving toolbath
جرب ولو حد من الزملاء عندة طريقة افضل ياريت يقولها 
*


----------



## النجار2 (14 فبراير 2012)

im alive قال:


> انا عملت الاشكال دى قبل كدة يا اخى قولك طريقتى يمكن تكون مش الصحيحة ولكن اعطتنى النتيجة المطلوبة
> 
> انا رسمت خطوط متداخلة وعشوائية بنفس شكل الامواج وقمت بتحولها على برنامج الارت كام واستخدمت البنطتين الذى ذكرتهم واعطونى نتيجة جميلة جدا *ball nose bit و v-bit carving toolbath
> جرب ولو حد من الزملاء عندة طريقة افضل ياريت يقولها
> *



انت فين يا عبدالله مش شايفك ليه؟


----------

